# One gal wanted all of these!



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Was a nice order for me


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

that's wonderful. what lovely work.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Good for you!!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Good for you - they're really pretty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It's nice to see your lovely array of cards. I can see a lot of painstaking work went into their making.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> It's nice to see your lovely array of cards. I can see a lot of painstaking work went into their making.


Thank you


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Great!! It's nice to have something you love to do so well appreciated. And the appreciation is so well-deserved. Your work is beautiful. Aloha... Bevb


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Great!! It's nice to have something you love to do so well appreciated. And the appreciation is so well-deserved. Your work is beautiful. Aloha... Bevb


Thanks Bev and of course the more I sell and use the more I can make..I do get carried away making so many lol


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Thanks Bev and of course the more I sell and use the more I can make..I do get carried away making so many lol


It is easy to get carried away when you have a passion for your craft. All of the cards are beautiful and I am sure the person who ordered them will love giving them to the special people on his/her list.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Your cards are beautiful.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You're so talented and artistic. I'm glad you were able to sell them all and I can understand why.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! She has good taste, and you do good work!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice order now the new supplies come in. Want to see all the new ones.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Nice order now the new supplies come in. Want to see all the new ones.


Lol thanks..hoping to find new dies and stamps????


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Haven't been on for awhile but I see you're getting even better than you were before. Beautiful work.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Haven't been on for awhile but I see you're getting even better than you were before. Beautiful work.


Thanks. Like all crafts we get better and better


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't blame her they are beautiful.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> Was a nice order for me


It's easy to see why she wanted them all. They're all beautiful. How could she choose just some? :sm01:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Your cards are certainly beautiful keepsakes. How wonderful to be the recepient!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the bike one and ALL the flower ones.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh how nice. They're fantastic! I'd have bought them too. Your punch needle stuff is also amazing!!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Glad for you, you do wonderful work!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> Was a nice order for me


We'll I can see why!!!! So creative????????


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Who wouldn't want all of them. Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Each one is amazing!


----------



## rascalor (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful craftmanship


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

My goodness, what a great order. It must have kept you busy!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

These are all lovely! I must get my Cricut up and running again. You sure have inspired me! Thanks much. jberg


----------



## justmein53 (Dec 8, 2016)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> My goodness, what a great order. It must have kept you busy!


thanks they were all ones I had made up and sorted out that I wanted to sell so it worked out well...


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You are so creative! It must feel great to have someone want so many, and appreciate your art.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> You are so creative! It must feel great to have someone want so many, and appreciate your art.


thanks each time people order my cards it is a very nice feeling to know they like my work..most card makers have a very different style


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

beautiful....and I hope your earnings were many, many $$$$$$$!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> beautiful....and I hope your earnings were many, many $$$$$$$!


lol well $3.50 each plus minimal shipping so I was happy


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> OMG!


OMG think she is crazy lol or OMG you like them??? lol


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> Oh how nice. They're fantastic! I'd have bought them too. Your punch needle stuff is also amazing!!!!


Thanks so much.....


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your cards are beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

lovely cards


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your cards are very beautiful, you can see the pride in your work.
I really shouldn't call it work,because when you love what you do,it's not !


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

granny9 said:


> Your cards are very beautiful, you can see the pride in your work.
> I really shouldn't call it work,because when you love what you do,it's not !


Thank you. I really do love making them!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very talented lady..love all your hard work.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What a marvellous compliment for all your artistic qualities.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I so wish you lived closer to me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

st1tch said:


> I so wish you lived closer to me.


????


----------

